# info needed on the FaitalPRO 4FE35 4" Professional Full-Range Woofer 16 Ohm



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

when it says full range does that cover treble an does it cover well enough

i dont need super crisp just decent

i plan to use 4 in a parallel config

in a 2way 2nd order crossed at 500hz an feed them 80watts a 4ohms

please any advice thanks


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

More information is needed...


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

1Michael said:


> More information is needed...


never mind someone else answered me an i got what i needed


----------

